# 5/3 navarre



## R33lF1sh3r88 (Feb 12, 2014)

Was at navaree from sun up to about 2pm...ended up with a few spanish and about a 40" bull red on some lite tackle( spanish rod with 10lbs test and a mini gotcha) saw one cobe brought up and no kings. Left with a 3' blacktip that someone didnt want as well


----------



## Gulflady (Jun 19, 2010)

Thanks for the report and grats!


----------

